# New to FreeBSD, compiling ports problem



## Hanky-panky (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm new to freebsd FreeBSD and I have this invalid signature problem compiling updated ports:


```
===>  py27-cups-1.9.61 has known vulnerabilities:
Error reading signature file /tmp/portaudit.q223x7Os
portaudit: Database contains invalid signature.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1
```
This behaviour happens with all the ports I try to update. It just happens in the last couple of days. Before it worked fine.

My OS:

```
FreeBSD freebsd9vm 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thank you for any help.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you updated your ports tree?


```
portsnap fetch update
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 13, 2012)

Update your ports tree, then reinstall ports-mgmt/portaudit.  A security issue was fixed that requires an update to portaudit in order to get the new public key.  You won't be able to update any ports until portaudit is updated.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I did everything printed in the error message, and thank you for your kind reply. Updating ports didn't help.


----------



## piggy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hanky-panky said:
			
		

> Yes I did everything printed in the error message, and thank you for your kind reply. Updating ports didn't help.


This is bec*a*use of the lousy port management under the brilliant FreeBSD base operating system.

BTW, you don't need to do what Phoenix suggest to fix the problem, you just need, as root (or over sudo) to issue this command:

```
# portaudit -Fda
```
Then:

```
#portmaster -a
```
And it should work. For me, on one of the spare FreeBSD machines I still didn't migrate to Free Solaris/Archlinux, it worked.

Too bad they didn't write anything related with this very bad Portaudit problem on UPDATING file.

You should always read UPDATING under /usr/ports folder before trying any upgrade, then in this case they didn't print anything :-(

The same, old, unprofessional, attitude from the FreeBSD ports maintainers.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Mar 13, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> This is becouse of the lousy port management under the brilliant FreeBSD base operating system.
> 
> BTW, you don't need to do what Phoenix suggest to fix the problem, you just need, as root (or over sudo) to issue this command:
> 
> ...


Hi my friend, that fixed my problem. I can update my system now. Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> You should always read UPDATING under /usr/ports folder before try any upgrade, then in this case they didn't print anything :-(
> 
> The same, old, unprofessional, attitude from the FreeBSD ports maintainers.



What is the number of the PR you entered?


----------



## noordamski (Mar 24, 2012)

*same problem as TS*

I am currently experiencing the same error and all the mentioned tips above didn't work. I'm using FreeBSD 8.2. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2012)

We can't see what you did.  Did you update the ports tree?  How?

Afterwards, did you upgrade portaudit?
`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit && make deinstall distclean && install clean`


----------



## CaptainSASH (Mar 26, 2012)

```
root@gw-dream # uname -v
FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p11 #1: Thu Nov 17 11:43:11 EET 2011     root@gw-dream.uti-ua.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GW-DREAM
root@gw-dream # portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   75 kB   75 kBps
unknown option '-sha256'
options are
-c              to output the digest with separating colons
-d              to output debug info
-hex            output as hex dump
-binary         output in binary form
-sign   file    sign digest using private key in file
-verify file    verify a signature using public key in file
-prverify file  verify a signature using private key in file
-keyform arg    key file format (PEM or ENGINE)
-signature file signature to verify
-binary         output in binary form
-engine e       use engine e, possibly a hardware device.
-md5 to use the md5 message digest algorithm (default)
-md4 to use the md4 message digest algorithm
-md2 to use the md2 message digest algorithm
-sha1 to use the sha1 message digest algorithm
-sha to use the sha message digest algorithm
-mdc2 to use the mdc2 message digest algorithm
-ripemd160 to use the ripemd160 message digest algorithm
portaudit: Database contains invalid signature.
Old database restored.
portaudit: Download failed.
root@gw-dream #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 26, 2012)

FreeBSD 6.4 apparently does not have sha256 in the base.  The solution would be to upgrade to a newer, supported version.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2012)

As I mentioned in another thread, support for 6.4-RELEASE ended in November 2010.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2012)

And like I said there, we're not going to resume support in this forum. Upgrade to a supported version. And don't hijack unrelated topics.


----------

